# Cpl. Anthony K. Bento, 82nd ARBN



## HKphooey (Sep 27, 2007)

Cpl. Anthony K. Bento, 23, of San Diego, died Sept. 24, in Bayji, Iraq, of wounds suffered when insurgents attacked his unit using small arms fire. He was assigned to the 1st Battalion, 505th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, Fort Bragg, N.C

RIP...


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Drac (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## MJS (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 30, 2007)

.


----------



## searcher (Oct 7, 2007)

.


----------

